# FS driftwood fit in a 180 huge



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

around five feet long and two feet high 
75 $


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

its a nice piece of driftwood


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow that thing is huge.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

oh and it has a Anubis plant on it as well


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here .........................


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice peice of wood


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> Very nice peice of wood


thanks >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking log still here


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

nice looking log still here


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

make me an offer guys and girls


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price still here willing to trade for a good filter maybe


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP OBO looks great in a tank


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still here super awesome piece


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still here need to go


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

new price very nice show piece in fish tank


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

still for sale our will trade for big Mexican bowl rock


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

hey will it fit in 6'L 18"W 24"T?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

if you cut it it will fit . my tank is 24" deep and i had to cut it so it fit in my tank thats what you could do too it. would look no different. the round piece you see on the right bottom saw away >


----------

